# Halfmoon or Halfmoon Plakat ?



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

So I am still considering getting a fish on aquabid even though every fish I try to purchase I get out bid on. 

Anyway I've always been a bigger fan of halfmoons but I'm just not seeing anything on aquabid that has been speaking out to me (I like dragons and its been really disappointing) oh but the plakats I keep finding. They just come in so many different color combos its like whoA! But they're tails aren't as pretty. 

But since they're tail is short I imagine that they're easyier to take care of and are less prone to fin rot? Which my last halfmoon seemed to get no matter what I did and it was super frustrating.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not so much less prone to fin rot but they don't tend to bite their fins which can lead to fin rot. I would go with the HMPK, much more active unless you can get plenty of tall plants with lots of leaves for the HM to sit on so they don't feel the need to bite. But overall, I think you'd be better off with an HMPK just because you won't have deal with more problems so it's kind of a catch 22 if you want the HM still. If you are prepared; go with the HM, otherwise, HMPK is probably a better bet for you ^_^


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I started a similar thread a while back asking similar questions to you, I currently have a HM but for various reasons am looking at getting a HMPK for next Betta. 
Here is the link to the thread:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=280042


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

I revamped and designed my tank for a halfmoon. Lots of natural live plants. Waiting on the natural Co2 set up but I got this nice piece of drift wood with a hiding place for decor. I got this new filter that I've really managed to buffer the filter on. So part of me wants to see how betta proof this is... but at the same time I feel like if I spend the big bucks I should get something that will last.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I know where you are coming from, the amount of time I have thrown out fish decorations because of flaking paint, and some were under a year old.

I think with the fish just keep an open mind and buy what takes your fancy when the time comes.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree with bB, if something really strikes you then go for it, if it happens to be a regular HM then yippee, you've got a great set-up! If it's a HMPK then still yippee because either way they are awesome fish! lol And a PK would still love the tank that you have I'm sure! My PK loves to rest in his water wisteria jungle so I'm sure everything would be 'used' the same way between both fin types


----------

